# setup cannot find ose.exe



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

hi,

I am using windows XP. When I tried installing office 2007, it gave the error, "setup cannot find ose.exe". On the net, I found that 'regcure' will fix. But it asks to register. Can someone suggest any alternate method of doing it.

Thanks in advance.
uv.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Even though this doesn't appear related to your problem it is the answer.
You receive an "Error 80070643" error message when you try to update Office 2003 by using Software Update Services
Try Method #1 first.
Best not to ever use any Registry Cleaner.


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

hi corday,

I tried it. Even then the same error repeats.

Thanks
uv.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start>Run>services.msc>Change the Startup type list to manual and try to reinstall.


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

Corday,

Even this doesnot work.

--uv.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you try the second method in the URL I mentioned in Post #3. If not, try. If yes, then proceed to reinstall (method#3) getting rid of any remnants first.


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

corday,

I donot have CD with me. I have setup copied in my hard disk. So I couldnt try that post # 3. can you suggest any other solutions.

--uv


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you have the Product Key, just go to: Microsoft Office Downloads and download whichever version of Office 2007 you have.


----------

